# Filmmaker discusses using the 5D MII on the battlefield



## Jedifarce (Jan 26, 2012)

http://d.yimg.com/nl/ynews/theworldaccordingto/player.html#vid=27183950&browseCarouselUI=show


----------



## Jedifarce (Jan 26, 2012)

I believe this is the trailer to the film - 'Hell and Back' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu3wwmTlAPQ&feature=fvst


----------



## bycostello (Jan 26, 2012)

interesting... fans of House will know an episode was used to film it too....


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 26, 2012)

bycostello said:


> interesting... fans of House will know an episode was used to film it too....



I didn't know episodes were used to film house!  They used it for a finale because of its ability to shoot in tight spaces (there was some sort of disaster in the episode). But I'm pretty sure they continued using it and still do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I didn't know episodes were used to film house!  They used it for a finale because of its ability to shoot in tight spaces (there was some sort of disaster in the episode). But I'm pretty sure they continued using it and still do.



Yes, after episoding that season finale, they episoded the whole subsequent season using the 5DII.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 26, 2012)

first, you should point out that Hell and Back Again is nominated for an Oscar (Best Documentary - Feature)

and then...

in the last couple of years, it's been used extensively in pruductions ranging from very low budget to huge blockbusters - you've seen shots from the 5D2 in Iron Man 2, Black Swan, Drive, Red Tails, and many more

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=canon+5d+site:imdb.com%2Ftitle&pbx=1&oq=canon+5d+site:imdb.com%2Ftitle&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=36861l37523l1l38088l6l6l0l0l0l0l84l490l6l6l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=1dbd3f8015f147e0&biw=1280&bih=600

in the next few weeks, Act of Valor will hit the screens; it's the big budget feature that has used this little cam most extensively so far (and, now that the C300 and other big sensor videocameras are common, it may be the only one ever to use it so much)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dS7XkRcD-c

also, today, reading this blog post on a filmmakers site that seems related to Canon:
http://www.ifp.org/resources/why-filmmakers-dont-need-money/
I was not-really-surprised by the poll, which, right now, stands like this:

Which Camera do you plan for your next shoot?
5D2 - 29%
7D - 28%
Rebel - 24%
60D - 16%
XH-A1s - 5%
GL2 - 3%
XF-300 - 3%
XA10 - 1%
XF-100 - 0%


----------



## Fandongo (Jan 26, 2012)

lol, they're already getting stuck in their ways again.
clearly they've never seen GH2 footage.

Sexiest combination is the 5d2 + GH2.


----------

